# Missed all the clues for lymphoma



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did you put this info on k9data database? It would be useful to others researching pedigrees.
I am so sorry you and he are going through this.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

thank you for sharing your experiences with symptoms, learning new things about Golden health is one of the reasons I continue to stay with this board. I am sorry for your heartache. 

I just wanted to urge you to take Prism's suggestion and go to the k9data website, it's a pedigree data base with over 330,000 Golden Retrievers listed from all over the world. It's in invaluable tool for Golden breeders and owners and is used extensively. You can make a page for your boy and it will be a record of his life and it will also be evidence of his health issues for people looking at Golden pedigrees in the future. I'm not a breeder but my current girl is on there, it is satisfying to me that there will be a permanent record of her existence long after I am gone. You may feel the same way or not, but regardless, record of your boy's lymphoma diagnosis will be permanent and maybe useful in the future. you can read more here: About K9DATA.COM

Here is an example of what a dog's page can me made to be, this is my friend's very special dog who is no longer with us: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

First of all, let me say that I am beyond sorry for the heartbreaking Dx you are dealing with. Sadly, many of us know the pain and grief you are feeling.

Please do not blame and beat yourself up about "missing clues" earlier. I know that it is easier said than done, as I was in the same boat with my bridge girl Yaichi. To attempt to abbreviate a very long story, Yaichi began to make increased vocalizations several weeks before she collapsed from hemangiosarcoma. These to me, sounded very much like the vocalizations she made when she wanted an ear rub, so I would go rub her ears, give her big loves, a treat and often throughout the day, she would continue with these. She would also let out a larger sigh than usually when she lay down. I attributed that to her getting older and just being more vocal about her joints.The other moaning I thought was just for more attention.

In retrospect after she collapsed, I realized that she was trying to tell me something and I wasn't getting it. There were no other signs of changes in appetite, BMs...nothing. That said though, I felt and still feel guilty about not cluing in and letting her down, although the outcome in her case would have been no different....so I truly do know or think I know how you may feel. 

You are moving heaven and earth to do everything possible for your precious boy. I truly do believe that he knows this and how much he is loved. 

If you haven't already ( I think I posted this in one of your other threads) I would suggest you look up a "ketogenic diet" and "Keto-Pet Sanctuary". I would post the link for you, however apparently that is against forum rules as apparently they have a "donate" button on the site. The Keto-Pet Sanctuary has had tremendous success in treating and reversing many cancers, including lymphoma with diet. They can offer you some assistance if this may be something you would like to add to your treatment regimen.

After loosing my Yaichi, I did take out pet insurance for Brisby when she was a puppy. It has paid me back in spades to date with her health issues and I don't have to worry about affordability with her health. I totally agree with you that all new pup owners should consider pet insurance.

Sending you all our best wishes and healing energy to you and your boy.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Kristy, your link's not working. 
But your post made me think of someone here recently who posted they'd made a record of their dog on k9data as a lasting gift to the breed and a last gift to her. 
It is such an important place.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your story but so very sorry for the Dx. My heart goes out to you and your family. I lost my last girl too early as well, just doesn't seem fair to loose them so soon.
This may be highjacking your post just a little but can't help but remember a recent post from someone with a golden that had a terrible hacking and trouble swallowing. I certainly hope they see your post and have their dog checked!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I lost two German Shepherds to hemangiosarcoma. Both presented differently, and of course the things we noticed in hindsight.

One we just assumed he was slowing down due to old age, until he collapsed on me.

The other about two months before hand would rub her neck and back on the floor, and cry. The first time we took her to the vet, nothing unusual was found, they thought she had a pulled muscle. The next month we boarded her for vacation at the vets, they treated her for a UTI because she had bloody urine. It was a week later I brought her back because she stopped eating, and it was already in her lungs, heart and spleen.

Don't blame yourself for not noticing symptoms.

Your dog is beautiful and probably has relatives on this forum. Your K9data entry would do a lot of good to his relatives.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was just going through your old posts to see what your dog's history was. I noticed he had Lyme's disease - has the vet mentioned any correlation between the Lyme's Disease and the cancer? I seem to remember reading they now think their may be connection.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

I do not know how to do this. Can you tell me? Thanks.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

OMG--Payson started the vocalizations and sighing exactly as you detail right at the time she started with symptoms last November. We just thought it was cute and something new. Ugh!


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And thanks so much for your post and information.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

No, but with tow bouts with Lymes and record levels of antibodies beginning at age 9 weeks, I feel totally certain that these Lyme bouts and the extensive treatments contributed to his decreased ability to fight off cancer.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's a beautiful boy...

I really truly hope you get lucky and he has more than one year saved up for the rest of his life. Very best hopes for you guys... and again, I have a friend with a cocker spaniel who is close to building on 2 years post dx (lymphoma that had already started spreading). And she's doing great and growing her hair back.


----------

